# tiberi/xeflis/fartanera



## ursu-lab

Quin dels 3 mots enteneu millor i feu servir més sovint? Els feu servir en contextos diferents segons el lloc o l'ocasió de l'àpat?


----------



## Dixie!

Hola,

Jo *tiberi* no ho faig servir. En canvi* fartanera* sí, quan hi ha l'esdeveniment d'un gran àpat. *Xeflis* no ho havia sentit mai.


----------



## ampurdan

"Tiberi" sí que ho puc fer servir, "fartanera" no ho he fet servir mai, però és molt entenedor. "Fart de menjar" seria el que diria jo. "Xeflis" tampoc ho havia sentit mai.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

En el meu entorn familiar (Franja de Ponent), *tiberi*; també ho he sentit a dir aquí. En canvi en el meu entorn laboral, a Barcelona, la gent diu *xeflis*. *Fartanera *no l'havia sentida mai, tot i que s'entén prou.


----------



## ursu-lab

Gràcies. Us els imagineu per ex. referits a alguna celebració o festa popular com la fira del poble o coses semblants?


----------



## Namarne

No necessàriament. De les tres, jo faria servir _xeflis_, potser perquè no he conegut el mot fins que l'he sentit justament per a celebracions festives però no en un entorn familiar. _Tiberi _i _fartanera _em sonen molt més a cosa de família o d'amics propers.


----------



## EnricF

En el meu parlar (sóc de Terrassa), un tiberi és un menjar abundant i de categoria, té una connotació positiva (d'excés, però en sentit positiu). Un xeflis potser també té un sentit semblant, tot i que no ho sabria acotar tant; de tota manera, també es connota positivament. Ara, una fartanera (o un fart de menjar, o un tip de menjar) fa veure que has menjat massa i no se t'ha acabat de posar bé; per mi té connotació negativa.


----------



## Elessar

EnricF said:


> En el meu parlar (sóc de Terrassa), un tiberi és un menjar abundant i de categoria, té una connotació positiva (d'excés, però en sentit positiu). Un xeflis potser també té un sentit semblant, tot i que no ho sabria acotar tant; de tota manera, també es connota positivament. Ara, una fartanera (o un fart de menjar, o un tip de menjar) fa veure que has menjat massa i no se t'ha acabat de posar bé; per mi té connotació negativa.



Els valencians solem dir _*fartada*_, en comptes de _fartanera_, i per a mi no té implícitament una connotació negativa. Supose que depén del context.


----------

